#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-15
<danilos> benji, bac, gmb: shall we have a call?
<danilos> (we are a tad late though :))
<benji> +1
<bac> sure
<gmb> sure
<bac> you dialing danilos?
<danilos> sure
 * gmb -> taking off early tonight to take care of some errands. Early start tomorrow; see you then.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-16
<gary_poster> halloo.
<bac> gary_poster: welcome back
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 3 if I get my act together fast enough.  if not fast enough, will be a hair late.
<gary_poster> thanks bac.  I'm mostly unscathed. :-)
<gmb> Ok
<danilos> gary_poster, hey, welcome back
<gary_poster> thanks danilos :-)
 * gary_poster *almost* ready
<gary_poster> bac, benji, not on skype?
<bac> oops
<bac> ready
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, changing storm_cache_size to 1000 from 100 for development did "fix" the problem for me (in that everything gets pre-loaded)
<danilos> I don't like this solution though, so I'll look into fetching everything with a single query instead
<gary_poster> danilos, huh.  Is that a normal config setting?  You could look at production configs, of course.  I wonder if it would generally improve our performance without too much of a cost.
<danilos> gary_poster, I just looked, it doesn't seem to be set anywhere in production configs, so I need to confirm what's the default
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, default for non-dev is 10k, so I am likely good, so I'll just keep the code as-is
<gary_poster> ah ok danilos.
 * gmb -> lunch
 * danilos -> food
<gary_poster> ...ok, mail successfully dealt with/deleted...
<gary_poster> on to trying to do something useful
<gary_poster> danilos, cron is complaining:
<gary_poster> 2011-08-16 14:04:21 WARNING Found 2 competing templates with translation domain 'messages': "openerp-messages in OpenERP Web Client trunk"; "viewcalendar-messages in OpenERP Web Client trunk".
<gary_poster> Do we need to do anything about that, or ask anything to be done?
<danilos> gary_poster, we should probably let openerp maintainers know about it so they can fix it (not sure anything is broken, and if it's not, we should make those messages log on DEBUG/INFO level)
<gary_poster> danilos, ack.  I guess I'll try to contact them with that.
<gary_poster> gmb, question for you.  I was trying to dupe https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/afflib/+bug/230350 locally.  I made bugtasks with sourcepackage targets but it doesn't look the same.  I can take a screenshot if that helps.
<_mup_> Bug #230350: Missing Debian Maintainer field <Ubuntu:Invalid> <afflib (Ubuntu):Fix Released by saivann> <alac-decoder (Ubuntu):Fix Released by warp10> <axiom (Ubuntu):Invalid> <beneath-a-steel-sky (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <bibletime-i18n (Ubuntu):Fix Released by txwikinger> <binkd (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <bzr-builddeb (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <capisuite (Ubuntu):Invalid> <chinput (Ubuntu):Fix Released by warp10> <chmsee (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <ciso
<gmb> gary_poster: looking...
<gary_poster> thx
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. Can you screenshot your version please?
<gary_poster> sure
 * danilos -> out, tty tomorrow
<gary_poster> gmb, I cannot get https://devpad.canonical.com/~gary/ to not give me a forbidden error :-(
<gary_poster> https://devpad.canonical.com/~gary/sshot.png should be it
<gmb> gary_poster: Is the file in your public_html directory?
<gary_poster> it is on carob (devpad) in my public_html dir
<gmb> Hrm.
 * gmb scps instead.
<gary_poster> k
<gmb> gary_poster: I get permission denied when I try to ls /home/gary/public_html
<gmb> gary_poster: Your ~ is chmodded to 700
<gary_poster> gmb, changed...
<gary_poster> gmb https://devpad.canonical.com/~gary/sshot.png works
<gary_poster> thanks gmb
<gmb> Yep
<gmb> np :).
<gmb> dev-op baby steps.
<gmb> Anyway...
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: So, it looks like in your version the package tasks are tied to a distroseries as well as the package.
<gary_poster> gmb, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667420/ is what I did fwiw
<gary_poster> ah ok
<gary_poster> so if I remove that part then it might work
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, I thikn so.
<gary_poster> I thought I needed that or else it would be making a new distroseries each time
<gary_poster> ok thanks gmb!
<gmb> gary_poster: Well, that might be the case
<gmb> (The joy of factories0
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: I think you need to unset the distroseries of the packages after they're created (if you can do that; I don't know)
<gmb> makeSourcePackage() requires a distroseries if you don't want to create umpteen of them, as you suspected.
<gary_poster> gmb, heh, ok, thaks.  but in terms of rendering time, what I've done includes all of the "hard" rendering things from that original bug, *plus* the distroseries, right?
<gmb> Yes.
<gary_poster> OK.  I'm having a hard time duping the remaining problem.
<gmb> gary_poster: What's the remaining problem? Do you mean that you can't get it to ake as long as it does on production or is there something separate?
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, I can't get it to take as long as in production.  Admittedly, there's 150 comments on the real bug, and I'm not trying to fix that.  However, if you look at an oops on qastaging, there is still a four second Python-only (no SQL) break when rendering the page (of course, the whole page takes 27 seconds on qastaging)
<gmb> Hrm.
<bac> gary_poster: i'm looking for a bug.  speak up if you have one you'd like me to look at
<gary_poster> bac, find a squishy one.
<bac> benji: is this related to the bug you're working on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/827210
<_mup_> Bug #827210: JSONDecodeError in +check-links page <oops> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/827210 >
 * benji looks
<bac> benji: you caused the oops
<bac> s/caused/were driving at the time of/
<bac> ergh
<benji> bac: heh, yeah that will be fixed when my branch lands
<bac> want me to dupe it?
<benji> that'd be great
<benji> while figuring out just how deep this went I wondered if I'd be causing any new bugs to be filed; now I know :)
<bac> benji: you may want to mention it to diogo so he doesn't file bugs while looking at OOPS
<benji> thanks, will do
<bac> hey gary_poster, i just fixed bug 826846 ... but now i'm having questions
<_mup_> Bug #826846: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split' adding a ssh key <oops> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/826846 >
<bac> the fix was simple, make the model code defensive in case it gets a value of None
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  I saw the mp fly by
<bac> but, i'm confused b/c the data are fetched from the form and should have been u'' not None
<bac> None implies the key didn't exist in the form data
<gary_poster> bac, webservice? (random guessing)
<bac> nope
<bac> not according to the oops
<bac> user agent was midori ... so a bit of an odd ball, but i tested with midori and couldn't replicate
<gary_poster> bac, spoofing/constructing a form?
<bac> anyway, i've fixed this particular bug, but may not be a good idea in general.
<gary_poster> form reply, I mean
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-17
<bac> good morning
<bac> s/morning/day
<danilos> bac, good something to you too :)
<gary_poster> hm, not sure why I was not on freenode...
<gary_poster> but anyway
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call now-ish
<gmb> k
<danilos> gary_poster, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2050H26
<gary_poster> danilos, I sent you info.  Gimme a Skype call when you have a sec to help me.  Thank you
<danilos> gary_poster, hey, I've looked at it a bit, up for a call?
<gary_poster> thanks yeah
<bac> gary_poster: i'm having problems sending email from my natty box...so i can't land my branches atm.
 * bac hates poking at MTAs
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  do you need me or someone else to do a bzr lp-land or something?
<bac> gary_poster: not yet
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gary_poster: do you have a relayhost set in your /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<gary_poster> bac, I don't run postfix
<bac> ah
<danilos> gary_poster, I don't see a big jump anywhere between the queries on the page I was looking at
<gary_poster> danilos, ok, that makes sense then
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, right, it does, but this page only uses macros and not a page-within-a-page stuff
<gary_poster> danilos, yeah, I've wondered if that slows things down.  I'd really rather not respell everything with macros, but I've contemplated that too.
<gary_poster> it might be a less risky refactoring than others though
<gary_poster> and maybe a step towards a better refactoring in the future
<danilos> gary_poster, perhaps, though I'd still consider it pretty risky
<gary_poster> yeah :-/
<gary_poster> danilos, fwiw, I upped the local cache.  It did get rid of the query you saw but the Python still jumps from 2366 to 5004
<danilos> gary_poster, jumps in as it's even more now? or different reloads make it do that?
<gary_poster> danios, I think the jump is roughly the same.  IOW, it was not affected by the cache change, as I expected
<danilos> zL0rbs3g
<danilos> whoops
<danilos> there goes my weak password :)
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> anyway, /me -> gone
<bac> gary_poster: ok, so how do you have your dev box configured for outgoing mail?
<gary_poster> bac, um, good question.  I've never had to mess with it.  It Just Works.
<bac> grr
<bac> gary_poster: turns out bzr email goes directly to the server listed in your config file.  so my postfix woes, while real, were red herrings.
<bac> but now they are fixed!
<bac> but pqm still hates me.
<gary_poster> pqm is generally grumpy, bac.  glad the rest is solved
<gary_poster> well, the bzr part of the rest anyway
<bac> what do you mean generally grumpy?  is it known to be hosed right now?
<bac> or just its usual POS-ness?
<gary_poster> bac, no, sorry, just a joke.  POS-ness.  If you expand that tarball it sometimes is useful.
 * gmb wonders how much python time is spent doing the bugactivity / calculations...
<bac> gary_poster: so it looks like pqm was hosed for all
<bac> on that note...
 * bac -> lunches
<gary_poster> I saw that bac.  glad they are fixing it
<gary_poster> enjoy
 * gmb wonders whether he should make a utlities/make_bug_1 script so that we can copy bug 1 for testing purposes.
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Confirmed for compscibuntu-bugs> <dylan.NET.Reflection:Invalid> <dylan.NET:Invalid> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GenOS:In Progress by gen-os> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <LibreOffice:In Progress by bjoern-michaelsen> <Linux Mint:In Progress> <The Linux OS Project:In
<gmb> Shut up, mup.
<gary-lunch> hey bac.  I want something like .exists() on a resultset but I don't see one (http://twistedmatrix.com/users/radix/storm-api/storm.store.ResultSet.html)
<gary-lunch> I just want a bool
<gary-lunch> is there such a thing?
<gary-lunch> or do I have to use .count() > 0 or .any() is not None
<gary-lunch> ?
<bac> i thought there was
<bac> but i see this in use:
<bac> return bug_messages.any() is not None
<gary-lunch> yeah ok thanks bac
<gary-lunch> heh
<bac>  self.assertFalse(bool(results.any()))
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> i wonder if any is cheaper than count?
<gary_poster> bac, I suspect it depends.  If count is small, I'd guess it will be cheaper than constructing a new Python object.  If large, it will be more expensive.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-18
 * danilos -> lunch
<danilos> bac, gary_poster: any() is almost always cheaper because it does a LIMIT 1
<bac> danilos: good to oknow
<gary_poster> danilos, I figured if count were <10, say, the cost of creating an object might be greater.  WDYT?
<gary_poster> a shame that exists is not exposed
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, could be, depends on many other variables as well (like whether count()/any() can do the job based on the index itself, whether that index is likely to be in DB cache...)
<gary_poster> sure, good pt
<gary_poster> danilos, I pushed most of the calculation of data from the page template to initialization and was abe to insert some obvious micro-optimizations that pushed the time down from around 2.3 seconds to around 2.0 seconds locally.  Better, but not wildly.  Now you can see that my initialization takes about .9 seconds, and rendering takes about 1.1 seconds.
<gary_poster> I will try Chameleon one last tim
<gary_poster> e
<gary_poster> then consider running away again.
<gary_poster> I might also see if I can get the page to be faster by doing your branch thing
<danilos> gary_poster, right, that still sounds pretty good compared to >5s you were seeing
<gary_poster> danilos, yeah, it's definitaly an improvement over what I started with
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb (?) call now-ish
<danilos> gary_poster, my branch is landed already (not in stable though because of a spurious test failure on buildbot)
<gary_poster> gmb, hope your wife is OK
<danilos> https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/Loggerhead
<gary_poster> danilos, loggerhead page: cool, good start, much needed. thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, I am still waiting for lifeless and others to populate it with more details, they promised to do it :)
<gary_poster> :-) yeah I saw, cool
 * bac fetches staging mailbox...good time for tea
<danilos> gary_poster, ready when you are
<gary_poster> thanks danilos.  I was busy being prickly. :-/
<bac> rejoices at clear documentation:  https://dev.launchpad.net/QA/MailHandling
 * gmb returns
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks. X-rays showed it was just a sprain, luckily, so they just strapped it up and told her not to do any heavy lifting for a couple of days.
<gary_poster> gmb, well, sorry for her pain, but glad that's as bad as it was then.  glad you were able to go with her.
<gmb> Indeed.
<benji> gmb: if you'd act better she wouldn't have to kick you so hard
<gary_poster> heh
<gmb> :)
<benji> ;)
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm ready for our call whenever you are.
<bac> gary_poster: good news, that evil bug was able to be duplicated on qastaging without timing out!  waiting to see what the deferred notifications look like.
<gary_poster> awesome bac!
<bac> losas on sprint means slow turn around
<gary_poster> gmb, I keep on trying to tell myself that saying "cheers" == saying "bye" but can't make myself do it yet :-P
<gmb> :)
<gmb> gary_poster: Also quite jarring is hearing someone call me "mate" in an American accent.
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> danilos, Chameleon shaves off another .4 seconds.  I guess I'll leave it.
<danilos> gary_poster, nice!
<gary_poster> (on inner loop)
<bac> lordy i hate QA of bug mail
 * gary_poster lunching
 * danilos leaving...
<benji> gary_poster: you might (not) want to take a look at https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/issue/50/python-keyring-breaks-on-ubuntu-oneiric
<benji> I don't understand what exactly is going wrong, but it looks like gnome-keyring may have changed recently in a non-backward-compatible way.
<gary_poster> benji, but Not My Fault as far as I can tell, right? ;-)
<benji> nope not your fault, but if he's right it means that keyring won't work on oneric
<gary_poster> benji, I read this: "the new gnome-keyring implements the new version of the API, without keeping backward compat for older incarnations of the API."  Oh1
<gary_poster> !
<gary_poster> So IOW python-keyring needs to be updated or else things will be broken?
<benji> that's my understanding
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> yeah that's kind of critical to us, I think. :-(
<benji> my mind boggles a bit at them intentionally breaking the (keyring) world that way, but it may be true
<gary_poster> so...benji, whoever fixes this needs an oneiric
<gary_poster> and ideally confirmation that the fix will actually make it into oneiric :-/
<benji> heh, that would seem to be a prerequisite
<gary_poster> benji, I'll ask barry about this
<gary_poster> benji, we need to get this fixed soon, ideally before beta 1 (Sept 1) and def before beta 2 (Sept 22).  Could you file a critical lp bug please, and put a card for it on our board?
<gary_poster> benji, barry says he will sponsor it for us
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> cool
<benji> gary_poster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/828940
<_mup_> Bug #828940: python-keyring broken on Oneric <Launchpad itself:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/828940 >
<gary_poster> thanks benji.  I triaged it and put it on the kanban board
<benji> gary_poster: oops, I should have pre-triaged it
<gary_poster> :-) s'ok
<gary_poster> benji, calling now, k?
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> benji, I heard "endemic to large software project..."  should I call you back?
<gary_poster> I'm still supposedly connected
<benji> gary_poster: apparently it still sucks
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> benji, boo hoo
<gary_poster> oops
<benji> gary_poster: well, it is a bit of an emergency, Katie's doctor is checking her into the hospital, she's been having some heart problems and they've suddenly gotten worse
<benji> I'm heading to F12g now.  I'll let you know something later.
<gary_poster> benji! ok take care
<gary_poster> bac, getting some water then will be ready
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: isolated the problem.  using a batch with no matching results + direction=backwards triggers the error
<gary_poster> ah ha, bac!  good catch
<bac> odd corner case that could never happen without using a saved url
<gary_poster> night
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-19
<gary_poster> upset stomach -> insomnia -> getting some hours in early -> quit early
 * gmb -> lunch
<benji> gary_poster: well, we spent a late night in the hospital and after many tests they don't have any idea what's wrong, but they don't think it's life threatening so they released her
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  I was thinking about you guys last night.
<gary_poster> benji, do you want to take a day or a half day?
<benji> I appreciate it.
<benji> Nah
<gary_poster> ok benji.  glad she is ok, and hope that settles down.
<bac> gary_poster: call?
<gary_poster> yup
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, call now-ish
<gmb> k
<bac> benji: it's Open Eye Friday
 * bac gets his pastrami biscuit fix
<benji> heh
<benji> I wish I had a decent cafe near by.  The best I get is a McDonalds with WiFi... <shudder>
<benji> although, I've been meaning to try working from the deck of our club house which is on a point overlooking the lake.  that would be nice.
<gmb> We have no shortage of cafes in town. Sadly the one that does the best coffee resolutely refuses to install wifi ("You're here to enjoy the coffee, not work.")
<benji> I'd like to open up an ad-hock workspace rental place that just happens to sell coffee and snacks too.
 * gary_poster has thoughts like that too.  benji, I have a great, new idea: move to Raleigh! ;-)
<benji> heh
<bac> benji: there was one of those here in town...but it just failed.
<bac> ad hoc work environment, i mean
<bac> the guy wanted it to be his only source of income
<benji> yeah, I'd think you'd need a very large pool of tele- or on-the-go-workers for that to be viable
<benji> the CEO of Zope Corp had a good idea, print time-limited wifi access codes on your reciept so you'd have to buy something at least once every once in a while to keep your internet access flowing
<gary_poster> ho-kay...incident closed, incident report filed...and I've been working straight since six hours ago.  I think a break might be in order.
<bac> the batchnavigator bug i'm working on is centered on storm/postgres getting pissy when asked for a negative index.
<bac> in order to test that i'm trying to create a mock class that is equally strident
<bac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670142/
<bac> gary_poster, benji: can either of you look at that patch and 'splain to me how slicing works in __getitem__?
 * benji looks
<bac> particularly i'm confused by the slicing with the negative  index
<bac> start is not -2 but is 8
<bac> er
<bac> oh, poo
<bac> it is 8 b/c that is 10 - 2
 * gary_poster not looking because benji is
<bac> right
<bac> to demonstrate i need to use an empty list
<bac> this has been very helpful.  thanks benji
<benji> heh
 * benji regesters debugwithbenji.com and puts a giant picture of his head there.
 * gary_poster clicks on link just in case the joke went that far
<gary_poster> it didn't
<benji> heh
 * gary_poster going to lunch.  It'll be a long-ish one, and then when I'm back I only have an hour or so left in my work day.
 * gmb -> exeunt, in pursuit of a weekend.
<benji> back
<benji> ...from lunch
<benji> is anyone else on Google plus?  I'm inundated by all kinds of people I don't know adding me to their circles.  It's kind of wierd.
<bac> benji: yep, the odd followers is something you have to get used to with G+
<bac> julian commented about it the other day, and some dude that follows all of us responded.  it was a bit odd.
<benji> at least I can easily choose who sees what
<benji> heh, that's funny
<gary_poster> Yeah, I have random people on G+ too.  Even odder because I've never posted a single thing
 * benji needs to reboot.
<bac> benji, gary_poster: could one of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lazr.batchnavigator/bug-826839/+merge/72247
<benji> bac: sure
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> oops, i see i need to bump the version, etc
<benji> bac: done, looks good
<bac> benji: thanks
<bac> benji: you did so well with that last one...  this one is even easier: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-826839/+merge/72249
<benji> :)
<benji> bac: approved
<bac> thanks
<benji> that could have fallen under the self-review criteria, right?
<bac> yeah, probably
<gary_poster> bye all
